
Autodesk to lay off 1,150 as company restructures - zaius
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Autodesk-to-lay-off-1-150-as-company-restructures-12390210.php
======
hiram112
So it appears that in just the last 5 years, Autodesk, Inc. has sponsored over
500 H1B visas.

The majority of these sponsored positions are in the Bay Area, with its high
cost of living; a median salary of about $100K for software engineers is
definitely appropriate and the _prevailing wage_ for such uber-talent which
they searched high and low for in the US, but simply could not find. /s

I'm assuming that of the 1000+ workers to be laid off, the majority of these
500+ H1Bs will be included. Though I won't hold my breath.

If Autodesk truly has a need for such hard-to-find talent, they're in luck:
the O-1 Visa was made for just this.

* [http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=Autodesk+Inc&job=&city=&yea...](http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=Autodesk+Inc&job=&city=&year=All+Years)

* [https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-worker...](https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-workers/o-1-visa-individuals-extraordinary-ability-or-achievement)

------
googletazer
Autodesk is stuck in the past - 3Ds Max still costs too much. So does Autocad.
Epic saw the writing on the wall and made Unreal Engine royalty based (and if
you don't make over the cutoff - free). They also got competitors that are
better then them in specialized tasks - ZBrush, etc...

Stuck in the past and cutting headcount - Autodesk is circling the drain. Good
comment on HB1s as well in the thread too.

------
gt_
Every time this happens, I have a hard time going to sleep. I don’t understand
what the actual problem is. I mean, I see them undertaking strange initiatives
all the time. It is probably the most strange company I have ever followed.
But, nobody seems to have much idea of what the root cause is.

Just please don’t cut 3ds Max. Oh, what’s the use? They’re going to cut 3ds
Max.

